# Hardwood flooring scraps



## sacedbysapp (Dec 21, 2020)

I was given five big boxes of this hickory hardwood flooring scraps it’s pure hardwood the person I got it from said he used it in his smoker he doesn’t smoke anymore so he gave it to me is there any issues with using this? I did burn some last night and it seem to burn clean and hot no sap or chemical seem to burn off.


----------



## Alphonse (Dec 21, 2020)

If it is unfinished wood, I would use it.   Some pellet manufacturers use hardwood flooring scrapes to make pellets.


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2020)

Looks clean to me, I used Oak flooring that was unfinished works great and u saved some cash to buy meat.
Richie


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 21, 2020)

As long as it's true hickory all the way through...  not a piece of hickory glued onto some kind of backing board ... and as said...  unfinished


----------



## Chasdev (Dec 21, 2020)

Lord love a duck, no way.
If there's even a TINY chance it was treated with ANYTHING, it's poison and you don't need it in your food or in your body.
Cost/benefit analysis..you save some small amount of money and/or could poison your food.
For heating fuel, maybe if the stove is airtight, but that's it.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 21, 2020)

This pops up now and then and is hotly debated.  I am with 
C
 Chasdev
, nope.  Local mill I get wood from sprays for bugs and mold.  If you KNOW it was not treated then sure but otherwise no.


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm guessing it was kiln dried, so it might not produce the same flavor as fresh wood but will make a good fire nonetheless.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 21, 2020)

One benefit of being in a trade is the availability of such goodies!

I've brought home so much cut-offs over the years.The WSM was loving those days.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 21, 2020)

For me and my family I would not smoke meat with that.





						The Toxic Chemicals that Lurk in Unfinished Wood Floors
					

One might think that an unfinished wood floor is devoid of synthetic chemicals. It sure looks that way--but toxic preservatives may lie in plain sight. Moist lumber is susceptible to fungal staining. This staining does not cause physical decay, but it looks bad. Commonly called "blue stain," the...




					www.buildinggreen.com


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm in the no camp . Just because I'm not sure and it's not worth the chance to me . That being said , I have pulled more than one piece of flooring out of lump charcoal bags . 
I have gallons of hardwood saw dust that comes out of the shop . I throw it all out .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 21, 2020)

I don't know about all the different types of "Hardwood" flooring.
However if you can get cutoffs from a small Hardwood Cabinet shop, like mine was, from when they cut up their cabinet framing & raised panel doors, those are all Kiln Dried, and no chemical treatment whatsoever.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2020)

I think I would just burn it in my Chimnea. Unless you know it’s pure wood without any additives.
Al


----------



## jdixon (Nov 23, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> For me and my family I would not smoke meat with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a jotul 602 that I am going to use for the first time this winter and I want to know if is it safe to burn large amounts of hardwood flooring scraps. I can get 50-60lbs of scraps a day I know the moisture content is between 6% and 10%.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 24, 2022)

jdixon said:


> I have a jotul 602 that I am going to use for the first time this winter and I want to know if is it safe to burn large amounts of hardwood flooring scraps. I can get 50-60lbs of scraps a day I know the moisture content is between 6% and 10%.


I wouldn't hesitate to burn that in a stove, personally I just wouldn't cook or smoke with it. It'll burn up fast and provide a lot of heat and that's a lot of scrap wood that I wouldn't let go to waste...


----------

